# Obola Vaccine from Rabies Virus: What could go wrong?



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Haha I almost want to say I am sorry people, but figure is better to know ~

EBOLA-RABIES VACCINE: CAN SCIENCE SAVE US?
Posted by Dave Marks
In a case where reality is stranger than fiction, it has come to light that the US National Institutes of Health (NIH) and Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) are granting an exclusive license to Exxell BIO, Inc. in Minnesota to produce a vaccine to combat Ebola using a modified rabies virus (document released March 31, 2014, by the Federal Register of the United States Government.*) You can read the actual document at https://www.federalregister.gov

If this sounds vaguely familiar, let me refresh your memory. It is actually a modified Ebola virus that sets off the entire apocalyptic chain reaction in the movie 28 Days Later, resulting in the "rage virus," that sees those infected go completely "rabies" berserk and start killing and eating people.

From the actual Federal Register report:

The inventors [Exxell BIO] have developed a new platform based on live or chemically inactivated (killed) rabies virus (RABV) virions containing [Ebola] EBOV glycoprotein (GP) in their envelope. In preclinical trials, immunization with such recombinant RABV virions provided excellent protection in mice against lethal challenge with the mouse adapted EBOV and RABV. More specifically, the inventors have developed a trivalent filovirus [Ebola] vaccine based on killed rabies virus virions for use in humans to confer protection from all medically relevant filoviruses [Ebola] and RABV.

Exxell has shown that a genetically combined rabies-Ebola virus serum protects lab mice against lethal doses of both of these diseases. They have also indicated that they have developed a vaccine for use in humans.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Who cares if mice get Ebola? And who's going to catch all those little suckers?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The CDC can track them. No problem.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I guess my Kozak klytch-fighting class will come in handy..


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

The Zombie apocalypse is upon us people.

Start your Zombie fighting army now. I'm just hoping that I get to slay the Hollyweird and Washington progressive antigunners turned Zombies.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

What? You don't trust that your Government has your best interest at heart? I would not doubt for a minute that a virus created by Big Brother would backfire, either through incompetence or by design and wipe out everyone.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> What? You don't trust that your Government has your best interest at heart? I would not doubt for a minute that a virus created by Big Brother would backfire, either through incompetence or by design and wipe out *political enemies*.


fify.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I find it interesting that rabies infected mice, don't get Ebola. Although that is promising, it's far from applicable to humans at this point. If human rabies vaccine would afford some protection against Ebola, it would be great. Testing that is pretty hard tho. Could a lab somewhere, accidentally stumble onto a very bad man made mutation, sure, but, I don't think we need to be horribly concerned. That said, I live not too far from a lab that has made already horrible viruses MORE contagious. I really don't think we need to experiment by making bad viruses worse.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It does sound like it could be the start of the zombie apocalypse doesn't it? And don't forget that several years ago the CDC had plans for combating a zombie apocalypse...... time to get your head thumping weapons ready!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

That CDC Zombie Apocalypse thing was a joke, that said, maybe they should have been spending their time better developing plans for real diseases instead of making fun of pandemic potentials.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Synthetic insulin is made from a modified strain of the Ebola virus. Just because they are starting with a strain of Rabies, does not mean that you will Rabies with the finished gene. If they can make it work, good on 'em.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I for one will not be getting any more "vaccines". I have already had several of the militaries wonder drugs and they do other shit to ya besides make you "immune" to other threats. And the SOBS are painful.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> That CDC Zombie Apocalypse thing was a joke, that said, maybe they should have been spending their time better developing plans for real diseases instead of making fun of pandemic potentials.


Of course it was a joke, no one in their right mind really thinks that there is going to be a Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Of course it was a joke, no one in their right mind really thinks that there is going to be a Zombie Apocalypse.


My view of the world just shattered....


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I for one will not be getting any more "vaccines". I have already had several of the militaries wonder drugs and they do other shit to ya besides make you "immune" to other threats. And the SOBS are painful.


Hmmm...hmm..hm yes we often wonder about what other things....


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Medical people were jaded enough to catch that they were stacking people in the morgue alive. Botchy surgeries sometimes wake up in the morgue here and luckily meet someone besides their surgeon first. 
Obola is not resurrecting zombies. The goal of an encephalitis flu has been up there and played with, but I think it may have all been leading up to marriage candidates for obola that would grant wildfire spread, terminal hemoptosis and encephalitis so even survivors would be helpless.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ebola Marburg, Ebola Zaire, and Ebola effect humans

Ebola Reston effects monkeys but not humans


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

How about the CDC spending 1 1/2 million dollars on study as to why such high percentage of Lesbians are overweight? Think that they could have done a better job budgeting their money.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> How about the CDC spending 1 1/2 million dollars on study as to why such high percentage of Lesbians are overweight? Think that they could have done a better job budgeting their money.


And you think that money went to studying lesbian obesity?  that would be "young", notso....


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

oddapple said:


> And you think that money went to studying lesbian obesity?  that would be "young", notso....


What?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its a mad, mad world. Now we really get to froth at the mouth.


----------

